# Transferring iPod songs to computer?



## asylum__x (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi there.
I'm trying to transfer my songs from my iPod to my new computer, but I'm having a bit of a hard time! I have selected to show hidden folders, yet still, the only folder to show up is DCIM. 
I'm running on Windows 7, iTunes 12, and iOS 5.1.1 (my iPod is old and therefore will not update any higher). 
Please help! I have just under 2,000 songs on here and am unable to access my old computer.


----------



## joe957 (Mar 2, 2015)

wikihow shows you how to do it step by step.

http://www.wikihow.com/Copy-Music-from-Your-iPod-to-Your-Computer


----------



## vembutech (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,

Use CopyBot .. It's a data transfer program that makes sharing, saving and transferring your iPod&#8217;s contents so much easier! It transfers batches of songs, videos, photos and even playlists from your iPod and copies them to a computer folder or into your iTunes library.

1. Reinstall your system or iTunes library;
2. Retrieve your music, videos and photos from your iPod and save them to your computer;
3. Share your iPod contents with friends and family;
4. Restore your songs, movies and photos to iTunes in the event your system crashes.


----------

